# brushless questions



## demented_22 (Dec 4, 2009)

i'm new to the brushless thing, i have a castle sidewinder, i got a new brushless motor given to me but it has the sensor wire, and my esc is sensor less. will it work? the sensor wire is removable from the motor. also what type( guage) of wire should i use to go from my esc to the motor? i was running a castle kit but wana try something alittle softer this weekend.


----------



## J Blaze (Jan 11, 2009)

what size motor?


----------



## demented_22 (Dec 4, 2009)

it is a 13.5


----------



## trerc (Jul 20, 2008)

J Blaze said:


> what size motor?



What difference would that make!?! I mean no disrespect to you but motor size is irrelevant here. 

No your Sidewinder wont run sensored motors, sensorless only. I would suggest using the castle link in conjunction with your sidewinder system as you can use that to 'tame' your current set up. Depending on your radio you may be able to make some adjustments there to slow things down also.


----------



## J Blaze (Jan 11, 2009)

sorry! but mm will run a sensored motor you just need to adjust the timing!
if it is a 10.5 or lower it should run it. with the higher turns you will have a little 
coging.


----------



## trerc (Jul 20, 2008)

The older mambas, (mamba max, sidewinder) are designed to be used with either sensorless or brushed motors. I wouldn't recommend running a sensored motor with your ESC. If they were made to run sensored motors I'm sure Castle would list that as a feature and provide information in the manual suggesting settings to use when running a sensored motor


----------



## J Blaze (Jan 11, 2009)

well when I got a hold of Joe Ford (works for cc)he e-mailed me were to put the timing
to run the 17.5 ss pro. it coged very little at the start. 13.5 wasn't noticable.
but you can do what ya want I ran mine and didn't hurt it.
you can buy a sensorless 17.5 for 40 bucks. get a hold of 420 tech he runs one.


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

running a sensored motor on a sensorless speedo will not hurt anything. Like said before, timing will make a differences. You just cant run a sensorless on a LRP or novak at the least. Maybe others. I know tekin will run a sensorless motor.

trerc, the reason they dont list sensored motors is because they dont have the sensor port. The sensors dont have to be used on a sensored motor. They are there so if you have a sensored speedo then you can use them.


----------



## J Blaze (Jan 11, 2009)

thank you.


----------



## demented_22 (Dec 4, 2009)

thanks heading to the track tonight will post details later.


----------



## demented_22 (Dec 4, 2009)

ok didnt go well, i have the software to tune the esc, what do i have to do to the timing to make the sensored motor work? it coged bad and srewed with the steering servo. actualy i wana jump class to stock and i have to run a 13.5. either i need to get this one to work or i need to get a 13.5 sensorless? suggestions?


----------



## trerc (Jul 20, 2008)

Weird... I would suggest sticking with mamba motors or running a brushed motor. The reason you had problems is because your esc is not made to run sensored motors. I personally have never seen anybody that had a clue about rc run a mamba sensorless esc with a sensored motor. Now that's not to say it can't be done but you see the end results in doing so. Anyway Good luck.


----------



## J Blaze (Jan 11, 2009)

ok. ez run 13.5 and 17.5 are senserless for under 40 bucks.
mm turn your motor start power to high and set timing to
high as well. leave dead band stock. I used this on my 
17.5 novak ss. it coged a little was not alot.
I would e-mail or call cc and talk to Joe Ford.


----------



## J Blaze (Jan 11, 2009)

cc will take trade'ns with your old mm for their new pro mm.


----------



## trerc (Jul 20, 2008)

J Blaze said:


> cc will take trade'ns with your old mm for their new pro mm.


That's exactly what I would do! :thumbsup:


----------



## demented_22 (Dec 4, 2009)

unfortunately kinda broke with the holidays, i made the changes], J Blaze. my steering sevo is just bad, switching out now. once switched gana brave the temps here in pittsburgh and hit the backyard


----------



## demented_22 (Dec 4, 2009)

demented_22 said:


> unfortunately kinda broke with the holidays, i made the changes], J Blaze. my steering sevo is just bad, switching out now. once switched gana brave the temps here in pittsburgh and hit the backyard


i can deal with it for the time bein. once christmass passes i will pick up a new motor. thanks for the help


----------



## J Blaze (Jan 11, 2009)

good luck stay warm and stay off the pipes.


----------

